# Left him alone for 2 mins and this happens...



## SELFBOW (Jul 30, 2014)

We are off to a good start to our hunt. I posted an open invite on NGT and SGTP Facebook pages for a summer hunt in my neck of the woods....

Anyways Todd and Dendy are here w me and Nolan. We set out this pm originally Todd and Dendy were together and me and Nolan together. We got on pigs and then met back up. Heard a group so me and Todd took pursuit while Nolan and Dendy stood still. We did a circle lost em and continued in one direction. I see Dendy point and take off w Nolan so me n Todd keep hunting. Within mins I get this pic. I can't leave him alone for a couple of mins. He is a killing machine   Congrats dude!


----------



## JBranch (Jul 30, 2014)

Congrats, Dendy. Good luck fellas, keep after 'em.


----------



## Allen Oliver (Jul 30, 2014)

Big D strikes again. Got blood on that new curve. Appreciate the invite text I got the other day Martin. Hate I can not make it but I was on vacation all week last week and I am on call this week and weekend. You guys be safe and stack em up like cord wood. Congrats Dendy. We need a play by play story when you get a chance.


----------



## sawtooth (Jul 30, 2014)

Thanks. When I get time I'll write a little story.


----------



## Clipper (Jul 31, 2014)

Man, I wish I could be there with you guys but I'm getting over a bad knee and disc trouble in my back. Have fun and post pictures!


----------



## Steve Milbocker (Jul 31, 2014)

Man I need to get south and give those pigs a try, looks like too much fun! Congrats Dendy,oh and...nice bow


----------



## Skunkhound (Jul 31, 2014)

Nice one Dendy, way to get things started. Good luck guys! Looking forward to the next post.


----------



## Apex Predator (Jul 31, 2014)

Great job buddy!  What kind of recurve is that?


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jul 31, 2014)

Nice size piggy there Dendy. Good to have extra friends around to help drag or while you supervise that drag.There is an art to dragging pigs out of the woods.mikey


----------



## ngabowhunter (Jul 31, 2014)

Nice!! Y'all watch out for the two idiots who like to empty their mags trying to hit running pigs. Them boys are gonna hurt someone over there.


----------



## SELFBOW (Jul 31, 2014)

Lots of fun this am.  Todd has a miss but I won't say on what. Dendy got on em twice and was waiting for one to get off his knees before the shot and got busted by another. I tried to catch one but when three big sows didn't agree with it, I choose it was best not to. They let me know vocally they weren't a bit too happy w my plan and came charging in real close. Actually one of the sows had busted me and then I gave chase.

Caught a break w the weather as well. 70 at night makes tent camping easier.

Nolan testing his balance ...


----------



## rapid fire (Jul 31, 2014)

I would have made it but my wife's schedule got jacked up this weekend and she ended up working.  Means I'm home with the kiddos.  We did wear some trout out yesterday though.


----------



## robert carter (Jul 31, 2014)

Good job guys. I was stuck at the beach for a day with my Wife and back to work tomorrow. Wish I could have hooked up with ya`ll. I am headed over monday if nothing happens Lord willing.RC


----------



## Munkywrench (Jul 31, 2014)

Rc there may not be any pigs left come monday


----------



## SELFBOW (Jul 31, 2014)

Only one pig seen this pm. We had some rain. Poynor told me he chased him for an hour got to 25 yds twice w no luck so he let his .44 do some talking.


----------



## Poynor (Jul 31, 2014)

Yep I lost control today hahah I've chased these pigs for over a year with my long bow and couldn't never close the deal. There is only so much a man can take. I stalked that pig for over a hour and got with in 25 yards twice so I had a decision to make let It walk or used that 44 mag. I'll try to gain my composure and leave the pistol  in the holster but I'll make no promises.


----------



## SELFBOW (Aug 1, 2014)

One more killed in our group earlier today. Brandon a friend of Michael's (knee deep) took his first pig w a compound. We are not weapon discriminating on this trip lol.....


----------



## chenryiv (Aug 2, 2014)

Way to go !!


----------



## Todd Cook (Aug 2, 2014)

What a fun time! This was my first trip to Ft Stewart, and Lord willing, the first of many. What an incredible resource to the people of SE Georgia. Red tape? yep. Worth the trouble? You betcha. 

When I first got there I got the required  permits taken care of and set up camp. Home for a few days.
001.jpg (176.5 KB) 

Then I got a call and met up with these fellows. 
003.jpg (74.1 KB)


----------



## Todd Cook (Aug 2, 2014)

We didn't waste any time and headed out. This place is so big it's hard to know where to start. We were headed to our first stop when we spotted pigs a ways off the road . We kept going and stopped a couple hundred yards past them. Sawtooth and myself got to go after the first bunch, and we were into them 100 yards out of the truck. A couple sows and several smaller ones trotted past us just outside stickbow range. We had the wind, and were pretty sure we didn't bump them, so we were a bit confused about what happened.

We decided these were different pigs than the ones we saw from the truck, so we eased back toward where we first saw them. Turns out we were right , the other ones were still there. But that's Dendy's story, so I'll let him tell it.

Nolan stayed with Dendy, so me and Martin took off the other way. 45 minutes later, we were looking at a medium sized boar from about 100 yards. It was a little too open, and we knew it would be a difficult stalk, but heck, whats the worst that could happen? 

I was trying to move in when another group of sows and little ones passed through, right by the boar. Martin was circling from the other way, and I lost sight of the pig I was trying to stalk. I thought it went with the others, but he saw it slip out the back door, the other way.  Well, we played chase for a while, but didn't get that one.

And that was the first evening! We got some hard rain the next couple days, fought wet feet, bad skeeters, hot and humid , and couldn't be happier! My buddy Vance came and joined us and it was really good to get to hunt some with him. He got a shot at a big sow Friday morning....... almost


----------



## Todd Cook (Aug 2, 2014)

I saw pigs, looked for pigs, helped skin a pig, but didn't kill one this time. I think there were 8 of us that hunted at least once, and 3 pigs taken. Not bad I thought. Thanks to Buckbacks for setting the hunt up, and to all who participated for the good times and showing me around. I took a couple scenery pictures. Sure is a pretty place. Can you see that big lizard in the last one?


----------



## Vance Henry (Aug 3, 2014)

Great times this weekend fellows.  I really enjoyed getting to know everyone and look forward to many hunts in the future.


----------



## Knee Deep (Aug 3, 2014)

I really enjoyed this trip. Enjoyed all the comradery at camp and on hunts. I have to say I had a blast experiencing Brandon's first hog kill with him (let me tell ya, he was pumped!!) I think me and everyone else was about 15 yds from letting arrows fly at pigs. As we were waiting on Brandon's hog to die, we heard grunting so I took off after them and got busted at about 30 yds. Can't wait to get out there and get after them with y'all again.


----------



## sawtooth (Aug 3, 2014)

I love Ft. Stewart... I told martin that if i lived closer to it I might get fired for not goin' to work. This trip was a fun time. We saw plenty hogs and truth be told, my hog stood still one arrow too long. yep, I missed with the first one- and number two- three times a charm though, and my third offering caught him just right and he only made it maybe 50-70 yds...
   I got on a second group in the morning of day 2 and made the mistake of bearing down on a hog before I had accounted for all that may be present. SOOO- I was trained on a big red boar and the wind was perfect. He was down on his front knees rooting for all he was worth, something good must've been down there cause he was intent on getting whatever it was. I was smiling inside because i had gotten inside my comfy zone with a great wind in my face- all I was waiting on was for him to get up off his knees so i could see his chest a little better, and then then a smaller hog walked out of the palmettos about four feet to my left, looked at the me for a split second, and then "woofed" really loud and then I found myself all alone. I felt a little stupid, that's happened to me a few times now- busted by a pig that I didn't see first. Oh, well. 
   The rain got us a lot. It rained every day to some degree. Poor knee-deep, He gets drenched more than anybody I know. That's another story. I had a great time with some great friends and met a few new ones.... I'm gonna get back over there as soon as I get an opportunity.
I was a shootin' a new to me Toelke Chinook 51# @ 28"- fir arrows made by yours truly, and Magnus II 125gr.


----------



## SELFBOW (Aug 3, 2014)

I felt a little pressure on me at first to get everyone in areas that would be good as I've struggled a little more this summer than the last four finding them. Right off we find some Dendy gets a kill, Todd tries a stalk and the fun began. Next am Dendy gets on some more and later I chase some w everyone nearby. Then it rained, Poyner found one and Todd had one cross a dim road he had walked down just mins before. It rained thru the night some and I found fresh sign in one spot but no pigs. Brandon got his midday and that pm nothing for me, Dendy, and Micheal cept deer and a few misses on bullfrogs....Van had his miss. 

By Saturday am everyone was beat. 2 1/2 days of daylight to dark in the heat and rain had us soar, soaked and tired. We cleared camp and me and Micheal checked some new ground(we will be back to it)

It was a great time, my wife said Nolan couldn't stop talking about it. He left us Fri pm.    

I took this picture the first afternoon and it really shows to me what these group hunts are about.....

Loved it!


----------



## sawtooth (Aug 3, 2014)

what these group hunts are about.....

yep......and that is a great picture, Dendy might have it framed.


----------



## Clipper (Aug 3, 2014)

Sounds like you guys had some quality hunting experiences and some good times in the rain.  Proud for you and wish I could have come.


----------



## Todd Cook (Aug 3, 2014)

Dendy should


----------



## Hunting 4 Him (Aug 4, 2014)

Sounds like a good time was had by all, enjoyed the story.


----------



## SOS (Aug 4, 2014)

Good stuff!  Ft. Stewart is nice.


----------

